# lactose free ice cream?



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

does anyone have any experience with lactose free ice cream? i saw a breyers version at walmart the other day and it made me curious. does adding lactase to things really make one able to digest lactose?


----------



## skinny (Jul 27, 2002)

I had the lactose free ice cream Breyers and it is yummy







It's no Ben & Jerry's, but it's still pretty good. I'm severely lactose intolerant (get gas and more with higher amts of lactose) and the Breyer's kind I have no problems with.The ice cream is made just like the regular kind but with the added lactase enzyme. I don't know how they do it, but I suppose it's pre-broken down and then made into ice cream.BTW, if you are lactose intolerant, please check out the LI board at http://www.lactose.co.uk I have no commercial interest at this website, but am just trying to get more ppl to share their experiences with their LI.BTW, have you tried probiotics to treat your LI? It may help or be a way to enjoy your dairy with no problems.skinny.


----------



## Jan LEAP RD (May 19, 2002)

Good suggestion on the probiotics. Also, if somebody has new onset lactose intolerance it may be a result of a parasitic infection. Sure worth considering.My 6'6" husband would drink up to 4 cups of milk a day when we met, with no problems. Within 2 weeks of drinking some suspicious water(Visiting an old couple in their mountain cabin and they served up water from the tap. . . only later did we learn their tap water came from an old cistern. . . and they filled the cistern from an irrigation ditch that flowed from a mountain stream!) he could not tolerate ANY milk. His VA docs refused to test his stools unless he was having diarrhea. Well, he only got diarrhea once a week or so. . .and neve on a day he was going to the VA clinic 2 hours away.SO, he did a parasite colon cleanse and probiotics. Within 2 months, he was back to tolerating dairy just fine.


----------



## nubythedog (Nov 11, 2002)

I have been dreaming about ice cream for 10 years now! Where do you guys live? I'm in NC and I have yet to see any around here. A few years back I did see an Edy's version that wasn't too bad.


----------



## androsine (Apr 12, 2003)

Ask your local supermarket if they can special order the ice cream for you. It might cost a couple bucks more but you'll enjoy it.


----------



## larrybird04530 (Feb 20, 2003)

I would love nothing more than to have a rich, creamy bowl of just plain 'ole vanilla ice cream. I haven't had any dairy for over a year. BUT, in it's replacement I have found something almost equally as good. (I even have my husband hooked on them). They are called Toffutti Cuties vanilla "ice cream" sandwiches. When ever I get a craving that does the trick. To know me is to know how much I love ice cream!


----------



## wcqtboy (May 12, 2003)

I just discovery Toffutti Cuties a couple weeks ago when I was shopping at Trader Joes ( not sure if Trader Joes is nationwide). But Cuties are so good, much creamier then regular ice cream sandwiches. They come in chocolate and vanilla. I have only had the vanilla so far. They are pretty small, know wonder they call them cuties. When I opened the box and saw them I was like "Oh how cute". I was so happy I found them I can eat ice cream again and have no problem with D.


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

i would have thanked you all earlier for your advice, but my computer stopped working.anywho.. tofutti cuties taste really good. they make berry ones and peanut butter ones too. the peanut butter are my favorite. soy dream also makes sandwiches called little dreamers and they are pretty good. they make these other ice cream sandwhiches that have two yummy soft cookies, vanilla, choc, or mocha ice cream, and are covered in chocolate. the rocket bars are great too!you all are making me want some more ice cream!oh,and we do have trader joes in indiana. i found the lactose free breyers at walmart.


----------



## wcqtboy (May 12, 2003)

I tried the chocolate tofutti cuties this weekend and now they are my favorite. They are so creamie tasting.I have tried the soy dream and it is very good. I think that is the brand that I bought that was Green Tea. But I can't find it anywhere around here. Trader Joes only has the basic Vanilla or some orange thing. Guess I will have to look around more.


----------



## androsine (Apr 12, 2003)

Found the Breyers. Really good stuff.


----------



## EYEBSER2 (Apr 27, 2003)

I can't do high fat, dairy, lactose, or soy. Found Rice Dream frozen dessert. It ain't Ben and Jerry's but it will suffice...Your health food store either carries it or can order it. http://www.imaginefoods.com/pages/products/products.html


----------



## Isis5244 (May 4, 2003)

Tofutti cuties saved me! I get such cravings for things I can't have anymore. We only have chocolate and vanilla at the Trader Joe's arround here. I want the peanut butter ones!!! Now, if we can only figure out a way to have pizza....


----------



## wcqtboy (May 12, 2003)

hey check trader joes for pizza also . I think they have pizzas that are lactose free. Peanut Butter ice cream, makes me sick just thinking of that.


----------



## Isis5244 (May 4, 2003)

Lactose free pizza?! What WILL they think of next. That's what I like about TJs, always something new there. Most lactose free cheeses I've tried are like eating plastic, but I'll try anything once! Thanks for the tip...


----------



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

Hi, You can get the regular vanilla flavor and add Davinchi's syrup to them. It comes in regular or sugar free. It's great, and they DO have peanut butter syrup!Laurie


----------



## Mercedes . (Apr 4, 2003)

I recently found a lactose free ice cream. It is called Authentic Swedish Glace made by a company called winner, - if you can get it over there I recommend it - does taste like a proper ice cream should!! - and hasnt affected me and Icant eat any diary products at all!! I found it in a health food shop but it is meant to be stocked by asda - who have been taken over by walmart - so you might be able to get hold of it, Oh by the way it comes in vanilla, chocolate and strawberry flavours


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Sugar free syrup! Oh boy! I haven't been able to find anything to put on my pancakes.I looked up Da Vinci Syrup on the web and it's sweetened with splenda, which causes the same symptoms for me as sugar. 







Sighhhh....Oh, well


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

wow, this thread got big! for lactose free cheese.. i really like to use 'veggie shreds' on my pizza and veggie slices on other things. it melts and tastes pretty good. i think galaxy makes it. i find it in walmart, meijer and other major grocery stores here. it's soy based. http://www.galaxyfoods.com/veg_brands.html


----------



## skinny (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi folks,I'm working on an experiment to see if I can tolerate lactose again. The basic premise is to take a small dose (.8 grams) of lactose 15-20 minutes after a filling dinner and increase the amount each day by the same amount (.8 grams). Halfway through the experiment, I should be able to tolerate a cup of milk (approx 12 grams of lactose). Then in the mornings, I will start the base dose and increase the dosage daily while maintaining the 12 grams of lactose at dinners. I may tweak my dosages at dinner and bump it up gradually to 18-20 grams.So far my results are preliminary, but I tolerated 4.0 grams of lactose with no gas, rumbling that I usually get. I'm the type of LI that gets set off by butter.There's a student who came up with a protocol like this, and you can read the article here: http://www.dailytrojan.com/article.do?issu...3-stud.58c.html I am posting my results here: http://pub115.ezboard.com/flima16189frm14....picID=166.topic BTW, Breyer's lactose free ice cream now has a fine print: 99% lactose free. Maybe I didn't notice it before, and I suppose it's the same with the Lactaid milks.skinny


----------



## androsine (Apr 12, 2003)

Good luck and post up your results. This sounds exciting.


----------



## phyllisfin (Jan 27, 1999)

As an ice cream lover, I have tried lots of them. There is a brand called Mocha Mix which comes in vanilla and almond mocha which I can sometimes find here in Florida at WalMart. They don't always have it. It is made by a company in California called Presto. It's not bad. I've done the cuties and they aren't bad, but too small. I tried the Breyers and had a problem with that one. Edy's did, at one time, have one that was lactose free and in several great flavors, but they are no longer available here -- and I even tried to special order them. I have now hit on Tofutti brand "coffee marshmallow swirl" which I order by the case (8 pints to a case). It is the greatest. Phyllis


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

mocha mix is good. it reminds me of the ice cream that came in the little cardboardish cups that we got in grade school. i've only found it at one walmart. we have an edy's 'factory' pretty close to my mom's house. i wonder if they have a lactose-free version here?


----------



## poonamj (Jul 13, 2003)

When I had to quit dairy, ice cream was one of the things that hit me the hardest, so my parents bought me an ice cream maker. I have tried soy dream, which is good (especially the mint chocolate swirl), but I like being able to make all sorts of different kinds of ice creams, sorbets, and frozen yogurts that they don't sell in a dairy-free version. My ice cream maker is from Costco and I think it was under $50. It's really easy to make ice cream with it (the most annoying part is that you have to freeze the tank overnight before using it, so you have to decide the night before that you want ice cream), but it produces great ice cream. My sister even claims that the soy ice cream that I make is better than any dairy ice cream that she can buy.


----------



## mbergeron (Jul 22, 2003)

I have found soy everything and it is delicious well compared to never eating that stuff again! Tofutti cuties also come in mint chocolate chip and they are great too. Amy's soy cheez pizza is the best. Health is wealth makes pizza munchees(like pizza rolls) in several yummy flavors. Most of this stuff can be found at Bread and circus or Wild Oats. Wild Oats also has Nate's Taquitos that are made with soy cheese. I like Tofutti vanilla almond bark ice cream and I have also found a few ice cream shops around here that offer non dairy ice cream-one has tofutti and the other two have like a non dairy sherbert. Imagine my happiness taking the kids out for ice cream and I can get one too!


----------



## wcqtboy (May 12, 2003)

Meowsie, thanks for the info. I think there is a Wild Oats near me. I am going to check it out.Thanks again


----------



## KimberlyP (Feb 22, 2003)

How about Soy Ice Cream? It's a little more expensive but I don't get the prolems I get with Lactose Free Ice Cream.Up here in Canada, we have a new Soy Ice Cream on the Market called "So Good Soy" Ice Cream, and it really is So Good, no pun intended(Especially the Chocolate flavour).


----------



## cofaym (Dec 16, 2002)

At home (KS) I was able to find Toffuti Cuties (yum) and Soy Delicious (mega yum) and Rice Dream (good). Out here (CA) they have so many flavours of Soy Delicious I managed to put on a goodly amount of weight just trying them all!!! SOOOO YUMMMYYYYY The Toffuti Cutie icecream sandwiches are the best!


----------



## CDG1228 (Aug 12, 2003)

I tried the cuties but did not like them very much. My son thought they tasted the same as regluar ice cream. I don't plan on buying them again unless he asks me too (which he has not yet and it's been several months).Wish I could find the Soy Delicious where I live. I'd love to try it.


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

I have also tried the Breyer's lactose "free" ice cream - I can only have a little, maybe a scoop - but that's better than nothing. My hubbie who can eat anything likes it a lot and ususally ends up eating most of it!Around here, in a few restaurants in the Minneapolis area, we have something called "Oatscream" which is oat-based and REALLY good. I am waiting to see it in stores.On the cheese side - I have pretty good luck with goat cheese on pizza - I have gotten so that I really prefer it to the gooey, greasy mozzarella on regular pizza.We are also getting hooked on chocolate rice milk - Rice Dream brand. It's widely available and tasty - even my 21-month old son likes it. I originally got it for my LI daughter, but we all like it - even me, who was never a fan of chocolate milk back in the days so long ago that I could tolerate dairy.


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

For Canadians:Safeway has a product called "Vanilla Almond Honey SOY Frozen Dessert" made by their own Lucerne brand.It is not as expensive as some of the similar health food store products.They may have other flavours, but this is the one I tried.It has a rich, full creamy taste, and its wonderful over sliced bananas!Take care . . . from Lexi


----------

